# Need FAQ on computer science , urgent please !



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 6, 2009)

I need some faqs on computer science topics and subjects for making qna, please . It must be on programming languages like c, c plus, dotnet , java , so on, then networking , software engineering, database management , and so on .
Please suggest the websites i can follow , download links for pdfs or some may please post the faq here itself .
Ps . I need it urgently and please post q with answers where possible .


----------



## dips_view (Feb 6, 2009)

flazx.com


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

*www.faqts.com/knowledge_base/index.phtml/fid/138


----------



## Pragadheesh (Feb 6, 2009)

hope these links might help u.

*www.placementpapers.co.in/resource/intertech/index.htm
*www.freshersworld.com/placementweek/papers.asp


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks to all of the inputs . .


----------

